# Avatar Cabs



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

I might get one of these instead of others I've thought of. Who's has ordered from them? Shipping costs? Quallity? Times it takes to get there? Ect...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Here y' go:

http://www.steamcomusic.com/avatar/index.html


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

m4tt said:


> I ordered from Steamco music. Shipping was cheap. I got the dual v30 cab for ~$450 shipped to my door (if i remember correctly)


Yeah. Sounds about right. I got mine from Steamco a couple of months ago and it came to just under $500 shipped.

I like the cab myself. It's a little more directional than my old Marshall, but it also sounds a lot warmer & thicker. I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Any suggestions on what speakers should be loaded into it? I was thinking of those Hellatone 60's since they're included in the price. Its the 4X12 cab at the bottom with the metal grill that Im going for. So definetly better than Behringer or Randall's cabs for the RG series?


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

I'd personally recommend getting a mix of the 30's and 60's in an X pattern. The whole range is covered. I've never heard the Hellatone's, but I've never read a bad thing about them. Celestion V30 and H30 already broken in. It's win-win.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

I need higher wattage though. Thats why I thought of Behringer in the first place because they support 400 watts but I've heard bad things about the GT12-75's. Any opinions?


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

don't buy gluetonium cabs, ...from companies that emulate reverse engineering....or don't know what a watt is. just my $0.02 which is about equal to the cab's real value before transport from prace fah away.

Andy


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

SinCron said:


> I need higher wattage though. Thats why I thought of Behringer in the first place because they support 400 watts but I've heard bad things about the GT12-75's. Any opinions?


The G12T-75's can be a little harsh with some amps. There's an upper mid spike in them that will tear your face off if your amp is voiced in the same range. That was the case with my Laney anyway. They seem to work well with a lot of Marshalls though. Overall they're a little too edgy for my taste. No problem cutting through with them.


----------



## Slidewinder (Apr 7, 2006)

Regardless of the speakers you put into it, keep in mind that up until a short time ago all avatar cabs were front mounted.
Front mounting sounds different than rear mounting, and will not have the same tone as a rear mounted cab. 
Not good or bad, just different.
Some players might think they got a bad cab or the wrong speakers, when it's just placement.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

What do you mean?


----------

